

Show HN: W: RoR dev environment in a terminal container - qmaxquique
https://terminal.com/tiny/INIuKCmdKS

======
amitamb
This is really novel concept and I hope it catches on as it presents many
advantages.

Although, you have pointed it out in the comments, can't you enable iframing
of the response so users are not confused. At lest, I didn't know why I was
seeing blank frame.

